# Distance from corner to door or window?



## 1dumbquestion (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey all, planning on doing some remodeling and just drawing up the plans. I thought I'd come here to ask. What is the minimum distance from a wall corner to a door and also how close can a door be framed to a window. Exterior by the way. Thanks, 1


----------



## bmbigda (Nov 5, 2013)

first thing that comes to mind is trim. be aware of your trim width and make sure it will still allow for some sliver of baseboard trim. there may be other factors to consider...


----------



## JustinK (Oct 4, 2009)

A whole wall of very close windows and doors will needs some type of lateral support. But if its not the whole wall its really just trim like said before. There is also design factor.. curtains.. but that is just personal taste.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

If I come out of a corner with a door i try not to go less than 3-1/2" that will give you plenty of room for casing. Unless your going with a fancy 4" casing or something out of the norm.
Usually Windows get centered up in room or 1/3.
FYI: this is measurements from inside the room


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The more room you give yourself the easier it is to not only trim, but easier to install the drywall without it cracking and to finish the drywall.
If I had a choice I'd make it 6".


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Also keep in mind that any window within 24" horizontally of a door must be tempered glass.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i never have windows any less than 4 1/2" from a inside corner, you need to allow enough space for trim but also for the taper to get a 3" knife on the board to fill the joint. also on the exterior side you have to account for the brickmould of the door and inside corner trim, this becomes even more prominant on a house that is getting ridgid foam and then a rain screen detail because you'll lose an extra 1 3/4" before siding goes on. if you have windows or a door on both walls in that corner balance the opening so you have the same amount of space from the corner


----------



## JustinK (Oct 4, 2009)

Never say never in construction 








What corner...


----------



## 1dumbquestion (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks guys, the tempered glass on windows within 24" of a door was my next question, so thanks for that. I'll be pulling a 4x8 slider and replacing it with 3 24x72 picture windows spaced under the existing header. I'm not too concerned with trim or finishing there. I'd like to install a man door adjacent to the windows but I don't know how far I need to the new door to be from the windows and from the end of the wall. It's an exterior wall heading to a corner with traditional 2x4 framing. Thanks, 1


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Extremely hard to answer without knowing if you are in a seismic/high wind area for the braced wall design required per code for location, check local AHJ; http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_3_sec001.htm

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_6_par030.htm

Gary


----------

